# AREQUIPA: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Bueno antes que nada saludar a todos los foristas y aqui les dejo un recorrido que realicé hoy domingo desde las 10 de la mañana hasta las 8 de la noche por el centro de la ciudad y uno de los 5 circuitos turisticos que tiene Arequipa el recorrido lo hice con un grupo de amigos chilenos que llegaron a la ciudad ayer y ahora mismo estan en viaje a Cusco 

Asi es como quisiera contribuir a mostrar más de la arquitectura tipica de la ciudad blanca Arequipa, enseñando a todas las personas del foro las caracteristicas de la ciudad en sus iglesias, casonas, avenidas, calles y además de la "arquitectura" pre-inca, usada en la contrucción de andenes o terrazas de riego, claro esta , para la epoca pre-inca.

Bueno paso a indicarles como fue el recorrido y les indicaré tambien las calles centricas por las cuales recorrimos. 

Empezamos el recorrido en la Plaza de Armas 10 de la mañana, se pueden ver los arcos que la rodean, la pileta, el tuturutu y la Catedral de Arequipa.
































































Entramos a la Catedral de Arequipa.

La catedral cuenta con 70 columnas y dos torres que terminan en forma de Castillo. Tiene dos arcos laterales y es de estilo neoclasico con influencia francesa. 

En su interior hay un organo Belga enorme (como este organo hay solo tres en el mundo, uno en Cali Colombia y otro en Belgica, un pulpito tallado en madera con el cuerpo del diablo (es frances) y el altar y suelo en marmol de carrara italiano.















































Bueno despues salimos de la catedral y a dar de comer a las palomas viendo el carruaje que da vueltas por la plaza y viendo la iglesia de la Compañia y sus maravillas interiores. 


















































Aqui una foto de uno de los 4 BUSTOUR con los que cuenta la ciudad de Arequipa (algunos son de dos pisos con segundo piso sin techo y otros de un solo piso, además de otros buses de otras empresas que después veremos en fotos), con guias en todos los idiomas y el cual nos llevará por todo nuestro recorrido por la blanca ciudad. Pero antes tenemos que terminar con el centro histórico de Arequipa, declarado patrimonio cultural de la humanidad en 2000 por la UNESCO.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Soberbias fotos...*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Como me fascina la Plaza de Armas de AQP, la catedral de AQP, es la MÁXIMA representacion del Neoclásivo en el Peru..., también es unica en su ´distribución, ya que cuando uno ingresa, tiene que voltear al lado derecho para poder recien ver el altar mayor, en otras lo vez desde que ingresas...


----------



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Bueno siguiendo con nuestro super tour por casi todo el centro histórico de Arequipa ahora nos vamos a la iglesia de la compañía de Jesús y sus Claustros; además recorreremos las calles aledañas a la plaza de armas antes de abordar nuestro bus tour que nos llevará a un viaje fascinante. Siganme! :cheers:




































































































Salimos de la iglesia de la Compañía y la ultima foto es de la Capilla de San Ignacio, una capilla en miniatura de la Capella Sixtina italiana, ya que tiene afrescos desde el techo en boveda hasta el suelo. (el de la foto no soy yo es un amigo chileno jeje)

Bueno ahora si seguimos por las calles del centro histórico y vamos primero por la calle Mercaderes con sus edificios monumentales.
































































Ahora nos vamos por San Francisco la zona de pizzas y discotecas de la ciudad histórica.


----------



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Y bien terminamos por el centro con estas ultimas fotos y abordamos nuestro bus tour que nos lleva de extremo a extremo de la ciudad. Vamos amigos!:banana:






















































































































































































Ahora a abordar el bustour en fotos del primer piso y del segundo y listo, nos vamos con otros turistas por la ciudad!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Que thread!!!


----------



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Bueno amigos, ahora ya estamos en nuestros asientos y con nuestros cinturones abrochados y juntos descubriremos porque se llama la ciudad blanca, la del eterno cielo azul y la ciudad de la extensa campiña. Vamos en el BUS TOUR! (sorry por los cables que salen, entenderán que en el bustour estamos algo altos y por eso salian los cables).

En las imagenes que verán se ve la ciudad desde la zona alta de CARMEN ALTO y se puede ver la zona de Cayma y sus edificios justo sobre las andenerias pre-incas y dan un contraste bonito.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Recontra bueno el thread.
Felicitaciones!
Se ve muy bien, me gusta mucho tu ciudad. Historia, modernidad y los campos de cultivo en medio de la ciudad es algo para no creer.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Súper súper excelente tu thread, SkyArequipa. Qué linda tu ciudad...y por fin vimos la catedral por dentro...¡yupiii! Nos cumpliste el deseo...¡gracias!

Saludosss


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy bonito recorrido, qué bueno que haya un bustour en arequipa también


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buenas fotos!!! :banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy chévere tu thread SkyAqp!! Muy bonita tu ciudad!! 

Es la segunda vez que veo interiores de la Catedral, antes sólo por tv, en una misa de acción de gracias creo, y me quedé impresionado cuando todos entonaron el Himno de Aqp. (Por cierto hay Himno de Lima??)

Ah! Por qué le dicen tuturutu a la pileta??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

QUE HERMOSURA MI CIUDAD, jaja, muy buenaso tu thread SkyAQP, me gusta como la ciudad se mezcla con las zonas agricolas, son imagenes unicas en el pais, bravo, :master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:, fuiste con el Bus tour al distrito tradicional y hermoso de Sabandia, yo he visto que el Bustour llega hasta el mOlino de Sabandia, espero que tengas fotos de esos lugares tambien....:banana::banana::banana:

AQPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP, ERES PRECIOSA...................

P.D: Yo una vez me subi, pero en Lima al Mirabus, y te sientes como en Europa:lol::lol::lol:, igual se debe sentir aca:lol:, voy uno de estos días a subirme a uno de estos buses....kay:kay:
p.d2: Llegaste a tomar fotos desde Carmen Alto, pa unas panoramicas estaria buneo....


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué bien que se ve Arequipa! Buenas fotos, sobretodo las de la plaza de armas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hace tiempo que no veía un thread tan chévere del centro de Arequipa. Por algo, junto con el Cusco, es mi ciudad favorita después de Lima.

Lo que sí no me gusta...es más, DETESTO es el edificio de Estilos en Mercaderes. Ese mamarracho no respeta la armonía ni la escala de la calle. 

El resto de la ciudad es una joya. Espero regresar en Julio del próximo año.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

excelente, muy bonito arequipa!:cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bello aporte, pero lamentablemente las cuentas clones estàn prohibidas en el foro.

Salute


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Excellentes las fotos ... permite a todos los que no conocen AQP dar un recorrido virtual por sus calles, iglesias, plazas y su campiña ... 

Arequipa siempre hermosa ...


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

AREQUIPA LA SEGUNDA CIUDAD MÁS IMPORTANTE Y UNA DE LAS MÁS BELLAS DE SUDAMÉRICA CON UNA PLAZA DE ARMAS ENVIDIABLE POR MUCHAS CAPITALES LATINOAMÉRICANAS. iNcReIblE


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que linda Arequipa nuevamente me quito el sombrero por la segunda ciudad del Perú


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Arequipa la bella, que lindas fotos tan impecable que lindo me gusta mucho Arequipa, felicidades arequipenos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Arequipa cada dia es mas cosmopolita. y es bella por donde la mires, Con razon tantos millares de turistas pasean por sus calles maravillados.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wenazas las fotos ste s l Supr Thread d AQP Centro Historico .......... deberia star n l foro internacional!!!!! weno stoy + q embelezado con Arekipa .. q + puedo decir???


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jajaja, te entendemos.....eres re-hermosa la ciudad...:lol:, si podria ser que este en un thread internacional... a todos les gustaria....:banana:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que tal paseo ! Muy buenas las fotos ! Como dicen por ahi, Arequipa la bella !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

WOW increible thread :banana: Super completo  ademas en un dia soleado  super nitidas y buenas las fotos :banana: Arequipa esta relinda  La veo mas cuidadita y verde :banana:


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Y según se dijo al inicio aun quedarían muchas más imágenes por ver... pero lastimosamente el creador del thread fue baneado otra vez  ...no podría pasarselas a alguno de sus amigos arequipeños del foro para que éste las ponga y haga un favor a esta página y no nos perdamos de tanta belleza que hay en Arequipa???


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Intentaremos todo lo posible los actuales foristas de AQP, para mostrar nuestra hermosa ciudad como es!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitas fotos, bonita es Arequipa ! No se preocupen por el hecho de las fotos. Aquí hay mas que suficientes foristas de Arequipa con mucha disposición y deseos de mostrar los mejores ángulos de su ciudad... El deleite para nuestros ojos está garantizado.

Saludos a los buenos foristas arequipeños.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> jajaja, te entendemos.....eres re-hermosa la ciudad...:lol:, si podria ser que este en un thread internacional... a todos les gustaria....:banana:


Si sugarr s la Belleza desborda n Arekipa ... Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Francisco__ said:


> Y según se dijo al inicio aun quedarían muchas más imágenes por ver... pero lastimosamente el creador del thread *fue baneado otra vez * ...no podría pasarselas a alguno de sus amigos arequipeños del foro para que éste las ponga y haga un favor a esta página y no nos perdamos de tanta belleza que hay en Arequipa???


Cómo sabes que otra vez? :lol:

Arequipa està perfectamente bien representada por el grupo de foristas de esa ciudad con los que gracias a Dios contamos.

Bellas imàgenes que si estàn en la web no habrà problemas en seguirlas poniendo....

Lo importante es que a nombre de banneados no se ponga nada en el foro... està prohibido en las normas (ya caraxo léanlas!)


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Canelita said:


> Súper súper excelente tu thread, SkyArequipa. Qué linda tu ciudad...y por fin vimos la catedral por dentro...¡yupiii! Nos cumpliste el deseo...¡gracias!
> 
> Saludosss


Si pues, al fin escucharon nuestras plegarias :lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Las palabras sobran, espectacular Arequipa :drool: , una de las mas fotogenicas y bellas de latinoamerica


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Bella arequipa como siempre


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*CAYMA BELLo!!!!*

Hey, en un pequeño recorrido que hare por zonas turísticas, empezare por la hermosa Plaza de Cayma., distrito pujante pero con tradiciones muy fuertes...

Ingresando desde la Av. Cayma...









La Iglesia de Cayma...

































Algunos portales de ingreso a la Plaza, tambien picanterias tradicionales donde se vende el rico ADOBO....:yes::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4: y el Palacio Municipal....


























































p.d: Como detesto el cableado.....:sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Que lindo es Cayma! Yo pensé que se trataba de un distrito relativamente nuevo y eminentemente residencial pero ya veo que es bastante antiguo y guarda mucha historia también! Gracias por las fotos Sugar!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bien Cayma..me gusta el material que emplean para hacer este tipo de construcciones.*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que maravilla el sillar tallado, se ven tan unicos...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Jejee, amigo, solo una correcion pa todos, no se dice " tallado ", sino se dice en este material "MODELADO EN PIEDRA".....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gracias sugarrw por traer estas fotos y mostrar que Arequipa no sólo es Cercado.

PD: Hay una toma que siempre quise sacar desde la plaza de Cayma, en esa que se ve desde el portal que está por la Iglesia pero para el otro lado, se puede ver el portal y más atrás un edificio, desde que lo noté simpre quise capturarlo


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> Jejee, amigo, solo una correcion pa todos, no se dice " tallado ", sino se dice en este material "MODELADO EN PIEDRA".....


grax!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Que lindo es Cayma! Yo pensé que se trataba de un distrito relativamente nuevo y eminentemente residencial pero ya veo que es bastante antiguo y guarda mucha historia también! Gracias por las fotos Sugar!


Este distrito es el mayor contraste en Arequipa, En la parte baja de distrito estan los edificios financieros ,el mall Falabella y lo edificios y urbanizaciones residensiales , En la Parte media esta la zona tradicional historica de Cayma ademas de las nuevas urb. residenciales. En la Parte alta del Distrito estan los grandes barrios Populares paradojicamente llamada Alto Cayma 

Esa plaza de Cayma, muy hermosa por cierto, es punto de encuentro los domingos en la mañana para los transnochadores de las juergas, es tradicional por el pan y sus adobos domingueros


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias por la info Paul!!  Hace poco en el programa de Gastón salió esa plaza..! Parece que ese lugar Sabor Caymeño es muy bueno!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Hey, en un pequeño recorrido que hare por zonas turísticas, empezare por la hermosa Plaza de Cayma., distrito pujante pero con tradiciones muy fuertes...
> 
> Ingresando desde la Av. Cayma...
> 
> ...


al restaurant de la penultima foto fue gaston con su aventura culinaria


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Claro, también fue a La Palomino en el distrito colindante a este(YANAHUARA), también historico.... la próxima sigue este hermoso distrito..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me acuerdo que cuando estuve por Arequipa en Julio del 2001 mi primo arequipeño me llevó por la plaza de Cayma. En ese entonces los portales estaban dañados por el terremoto. Ahora indudablemente luce mucho mejor.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonitas las ultimas fotos de Cayma, el distrito mas simpatico de AQP, es el resumen de cultural y social de la Arequipa comtemporanea.
Cheveres fotos Sugarrw


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

edit


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Esas piedras volcánicas deberian exportarlas, que bonito se ven esas construcciones iglesias entre otros monumentos.
Que bello es arequipa!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy bella la Iglesia y Plazita de Cayma ... el sillar le da un toque unico y especial a todas nuestras edificacions : iglesias. plazas, conventos, casonas ... etc ...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

cibert said:


> Esas piedras volcánicas deberian exportarlas, que bonito se ven esas construcciones iglesias entre otros monumentos.
> Que bello es arequipa!


Ya se exportan, es cierto un enchape en sillar queda muy bien y lo mejor es que cada vez se usa mas, una forma de reafirmar la identidad arequipeña .


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, de hecho que ya esta casi retratado o fotografiado el contexto cultural de aqp, aunque aun falta


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tener esta ciudad es un lujo :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Qué bella Cayma!!!!! Me he quedado maravillada con esa iglesia, qué lindura, la fachada es hermosísima. Y tienen razón sobre el sillar, es un material inmejorable, cuando veo una construcción en sillar siempre pienso 'DE LUJO'. Qué bien que lo exporten.

Ahorita me voy a buscar el video de Gastón con ese restaurante...ojalá que ya esté en YouTube.


----------



## wayra (May 26, 2007)

visto asi desde el Cono Norte de la ciudad.









wayra


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que bonita Arequipa, se ve espectacular, me gusto mucho la parte donde estan los andenes, es un lujo haberlos mantenido, le dan un aire especial a esa parte de la ciudad, ademas del cielo azul y el sol. Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

Lindisima AREquipa y que bueno que estemos rescatando las construcciones antiguas  

aqui les dejo una cancion que hace llorar a cualquier arequipeño el 15 de agosto :nuts: jejeje y ademas para que conoscan un poco de la musica arequipeña  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooNdsOVr_TY

no se como se coloca el video directo aqui  pero pueden entrar igual a youtube  jeje


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ta que esas canciones, te matan!!!! creo que de lo que más nos podemos jactar para siempre es de la belleza de la ciudad...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero poder poner despues nuevas fotos que tengo en mi archivo privado, espero poder hacerlo, mientras tanto a gozar viendo este tema


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

hno:


marikrazy said:


> Mi abuelito murió en ese hospital por negligencia médica, disculpen la expresión pero ese hospital es una porquería.


Pero todo puede pasar, lo siento por tu abuelitohno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno ya que todo lo prometido es deuda, he aqui lo que se viene en unos momentos más 

Zonas cercanas a la VILLA MEDICA Arequipa- Perú




































BIENVENIDOS AL COMPLEJO DE LA VILLA MEDICA


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Asu, el sol estaba al 100%, :lol:, haber amiga si le bajas un poco el brillo a las fotos o las mejoras, de todas muy buena tu intencion


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Asu, el sol estaba al 100%, :lol:, haber amiga si le bajas un poco el brillo a las fotos o las mejoras, de todas muy buena tu intencion


Es solo el inicio, le puse esa luz fuerte para dar la bienvenida a todos al complejo más grande fuera de Lima  asi todo luminoso e imponente


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

WELCOME TO LA VILLA MEDICA AREQUIPA PERU

Aqui les muestro solo algunas fotos del complejo de la villa medica : 6 torres de 14 pisos, espero que les gusten algunas de mis fotos, ya pongo más todavia despues.



















































































Me subi a todas las torres y pude tomar varias fotos, este es solo el inicio, ya subo más fotos más tarde, además subire fotos de todo lo que encontramos en el complejo  Espero que les vayan gustando estas fotos


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estan buenasas tus fotos...!!! Arequipa como siempre lindaaaaaa `~


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelnetes fotos Chocaviento..!!.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero antes de seguir con la Villa Medica, les dejo algunas fotos de los interiores del sotano de Saga Falabella 




























Esta es la escalera para ir a los Cines Planet y además una vista desde Cayma desde donde se ve una de las torres que adornan el Centro Financiero 



















Y bueno ahora si seguimos con más fotos de la villa medica y con algunas explicaciones 

Y bueno seguimos con más fotos de la Villa Medica 



















En la Villa Medica, que es un conjunto de 6 edificios de 14 pisos, hay campos de Fronton, de Futbol, un campo de Tenis, de Basquekt, además un pequeño supermercado, una farmacia y cuenta con zonas de esparcimiento, todo es privado, es como una pequeña ciudad, por dentro hay pistas que circundan las torres y los automoviles van por ellas, además de zonas peatonales, de verdad que es muy hermoso todo el complejo, en el piso 14 hay terrazas con excelentes vistas panoramicas de la ciudad 
































































Cada torre cuenta con dos ascensores muy comodos 










Vean como se les ve a las personas y a los autos, se les ve como hormiguitas 














































Además hay zonas donde se pueden hacer parrilladas, asi como la zona para el control de todo el circuito cerrado del complejo.










Aqui pueden ver el campo de futbol que es muy amplio y alli se puede ver tambien una de las construcciones de un nuevo pabellon al interior de la Universidad Alas Peruanas.





































Y como dice Eva Ayllon no hay primer sin segunda, he aqui mis otras fotos de la Villa Medica 

El campo de Futbol, que es grande de verdad 










Campo de diversion para los niños 










Bueno algo que es comun en todos estos edificios, el intercomunicador con camara para ver a los visitantes 










Es como una pequeña ciudad 










Me encanta ver como se ven imponentes 



















El campo de tenis, claro privado 










Y aun faltan más fotos :banana::banana:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Nuevamente excelentes fotos Chocaviento.....La Villa Medica es excelente, deberían hacer mas proyectos así en Arequipa.....


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

ANDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, QUE BONITA ZONA! AREQUIPA COMO SIEMPRE!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Si, más proyectos como la Villa Medica, haber cuando lanzan el proyecto de Villa de Arquitectos :lol::lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bravazas tus fotos :drool: merecian thread propio, la villa medica en vivo es mas impresionante a pesar de no ser muy altas pero cuando estas frente a ellas te sientes "intimidado" al ver esas 6 moles de concreto.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Podrian lanzar tambia "La Villa de Chefs"jajja...


----------



## nEw-bRo0d (Nov 19, 2007)

una pregunta los apartamentos se alquilan o se venden ? y cuanto mas o menos estan ?


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Se vendieron hace años...Hace mas o menos 2 años estaba en venta 1 y costaba mas o menos 60.000 dólares, ahora supongo que habrá aumentado su valor, ya que las propiedades han subido...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y como dije aun faltan más fotos, ahora pondre otras más de la Villa Medica, quisiera saber si es posible colocar las fotos que coloque aqui en otro nuevo tema, como me aconsejaron. Y bueno los dejo con un breve paseo que hice por la ciudad.






















































































































Nuestras calles peatonalizadas 





































Uno de los nacimientos arequipeños ambientado con los atractivos de la region




























Faltan aun más fotos amigos  ya las pongo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

TE odio, yo iba a tomar esas fotos:tongue: del nacimiento, mentira amiga, te me adelantaste:lol::lol:, justo lo que queria ver, el arbol de 10 metro de la Plaza de Armas y la calle Mercaderes peatonizada, una pregunta, sabes si tienen luces en la calle de mercaderes??









Como siempre, tan elegante y sobervia la catedral de AQP, con el arbolito de navidad se ve preciosa. Igualmente nuestra plaza de armas, tan hermosa y unica en latinoamerica...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

De verdad que no se si tienen luces, pero iré mañana a tomar fotos de noche  aqui más fotos de mi recorrido de hoy dia, fue agotador 

Bueno aqui les dejo más fotos de uno de los nacimientos y del parque de Selva Alegre florido y nuevas vistas del mismo 

Además de sus urbanizaciones con las casas grandes que encontramos alli 









































































Una de las callejuelas dentro de un recinto en Arequipa, se puede ver tambien el Ex Hotel presidente por detras.














































La calle Mercaderes peatonalizada  y decorada por navidad 




























Algunas vistas del Parque se Selva Alegre y aun faltan más fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hay un thread de Selva Alegre, ponlas ahi mejor


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y siguiendo con nuestro hermoso paseo, llegamos a Selva Alegre y tambien visitaremos las zonas cercanas a este hermoso parque, que tiene un ambiente europeo magnifico.

PD: Sugar si se que hay un tema del parque de selva Alegre, pero quisiera poner aqui mis fotitos sorry es que no son solo del parque, son tambien de las urbanizaciones, entiendeme si? 
Si deseas coloca algunas fotos mias en el otro tema no hay problema 





































Se que algunos diran que no es justo ver a algunos animalitos entre las rejas, pero bueno hay algunos animalitos en este parque zoologico chiquito 


















































































Este tesoro y lugar hermoso lo encontramos a menos de 5 minutos de la Plaza de Armas 
































































Uno de los edificios que encontramos en esta hermosa zona de casas grandes y mansiones.










Otro parque, en total hay 5 parques en toda esta zona, y son parques muy grandes 




























Aun faltan más fotitos amigos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

En mi thread tambien están las zonas residenciales y todos los parque, como el hotel y panoramicas, lo que si no tengo es fotitos de los animales...

De todas maneras estan buenas las fotos, especial la de los animalitos...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitas fotos amigos y amigas de Arequipa...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Bonitas fotos amigos y amigas de Arequipa...



Gracias Sky que gusto que te gustaron y tambien a todos los amigos de otras ciudades y paises  pero aun vienen más ::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui les dejo más fotos de Selva Alegre y uno de los hoteles 5 estrellas de la ciudad y sus instalaciones, además algunas de las casas que vemos en esta zona de gente muy adinerada 

No es la más rica, ya que la más rica es Challapampa, muy pronto fotos de Challapampa en exclusiva  Y todo un tema de cada distrito de Arequipa 

Uno de los parques de Selva Alegre



















Muy cerca tambien el Hotel























































Me encanta este hotel, es enorme, tiene un terreno muy grande me encanta mucho 




























Y bueno aqui algunas de las casas de la Urbanizacion LA GRUTA de Selva Alegre 


















































































Y ya vienen más fotos amigos :banana::banana:


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

muy linda esa zona


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui otras fotos más de las casas que encontramos en La Gruta 





















































































































































































Y bueno aqui unas panoramicas además de otras casitas más 



























































































Y bueno en primicia mi casita 























































Y aqui unas panoramicas 





































Y bueno estas son las ultimas de mi gran travesia por estos lares, ya iré al otro lado del rio 

Se ve al fondo nuestro Centro Financiero.














































Y bueno ahora me voy a Saga a comer una rica Pizza Hut 










Y bueno llegamos a Saga para comer algo rico y ahcer algunas compras, pero encontrar un lugar estaba dificil, asi que ni modo a esperar, mientras algunas fotitos 
































































Una foto de la urbanizacion que esta cerca, a la vuelta


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm, por lo visto siguen las obras de reasfaltado de todo Selva Alegre....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhhhhh!! mi foto:tongue:, la tomaste del mismo angulo!!!!!!!:lol:, pero más cerca...por eso no sale mucho el nombre de Scotiakank:lol:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

jeje alguien ta celosoooo


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Para que vean como para cuete el Mall de Saga, que la parte que corresponde a la zona de descarga de proveedores que es la que aparece en la foto, se ha tenido que usar también como estacionamiento para él publico en general....No solo es por las fiestas navideñas, en cualquier temporada del año es así.....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Al fin el banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Valla trabajo chocawinds, le tomaste fotos practimente a todas las casa de selva alegre  , bonitas fotos, me gustaron las del parque y la del valle, 
Saga ya esta un poco descolorido por los añitos,, es el abuelito de los Centros comerciales de provincias como que necesita una pintadita. cuete como siempre.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aun faltan más fotos chicos  paciencia que se viene un mar de fotitos que tome para ustedes


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

de donde ???


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

HERMOSA CIUDAD!!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonitas las últimas fotos de las casas  por alguna razón algunas me parecen bastante parecidas a las que están alrededor de Cenfotur en Barranco..! 

Hey! Por qué casi nunca vemos fotos del interior del mall de Saga?


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Que buenas fotos Chocaviento, felicitaciones. He visto muchas vistas de Arequipa que antes no las habia visto. Interesantes casas, creo que es la zona de la Gruta y Selva Negra. Gracias por compartirlas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Bonitas las últimas fotos de las casas  por alguna razón algunas me parecen bastante parecidas a las que están alrededor de Cenfotur en Barranco..!
> 
> Hey! Por qué casi nunca vemos fotos del interior del mall de Saga?


Porque todos interiormente son iguales...:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si he traido tambien fotos de Saga Falabella, en unos minutos más las coloco


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

Esperamos Chocaviento.....

Ya me canse... :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno siguiendo con el tour, como dije antes, me fui a comer unas pizza hut al Mall de Saga Falabella  aqui unas fotos del foud court.

Bueno ya pondré más fotos de los interiores de Saga Falabella  


















































































Ya pondré más fotos despues


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esas pantallas creon que las pusieron pa el mundial, y de ahí se quedaron pa siempre ....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> muy pronto fotos de Challapampa en exclusiva


Luz esperare con ansias esas fotos, nunca se ha visto challapampa en el foro.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

ya me dio hambre :s....bonitas fotos Chocaviento...gracias x el tour!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

En unos trotes por el puente Grau, me anime a sacar unas fotitos...

Llendo a Yanahuara, se ve la Iglesia de La Recoleta...









Un poco de la av. La Marina y el intercambio vial entre moderno y antiguo....(de paso la mole de ladrillo que pronto desaparecera al convertirse esta av. en una de las más comerciales de la ciudad)...

















Y el hotel la Posada del Puente....

















En esta foto se puede ver al fondo entre la maleza, el proximo hotel 5 estrellas(Casa Ricketts)..









Esto me hizo animar a hacer un thread pronto dedicado al arquitecto Alvaro Pastor y algunas de sus obras en la ciudad como este Hotel....

Y para finalizar una panoramica del lugar....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos ! Primera vez que veo la iglesia de la recoleta !


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uY... me olvide de esta... pa ti Sky, pa que la veas más cerca....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias sacaroso ! Esta linda esa foto. Parece la Santo Domingo de Lima, una toma "looking-up" !


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Y bueno siguiendo con el tour, como dije antes, me fui a comer unas pizza hut al Mall de Saga Falabella  aqui unas fotos del foud court.
> 
> Bueno ya pondré más fotos de los interiores de Saga Falabella
> 
> ...


si q es chiquito, sobre todo el patio de comidas es un mini mini food court


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> si q es chiquito, sobre todo el patio de comidas es un mini mini food court


Yo diria , MINI DE LOS MINI, es muy chiquititititititititito..... para toda la gente que va diariamente es enanito, pero bueno ya tendremos dos grandes patios de comida  ya traeré tambien fotos de los restaurantes que hay en Arequipa, como la Cecilia que es enorme o la Quequita o la Tradicion Arequipeña


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

los que no vieron por el anterior quote....



sugarrw said:


> En unos trotes por el puente Grau, me anime a sacar unas fotitos...
> 
> Llendo a Yanahuara, se ve la Iglesia de La Recoleta...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermosas las fotos, y este fin de semana se viene un hermoso tour en el bus tour y además por la campiña y un recorrido con fotos exclusivas de las iglesias de Arequipa, además de las demás urbanizaciones y casas que estan en Selva Alegre y además incluiré en el tour a Yanahuara y Cayma


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Bueno es un poco chico....pero he visitada un montón de patios de comidas en Lima y otras ciudades del Perú y la elegancia que tiene este no lo tienen muchos solo el del Patio de Comidas de Saga Falabella de San Isidro o el del Jockey Plaza, tal vez algún otro pero no son muchos.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Bueno es un poco chico....pero he visitada un montón de patios de comidas en Lima y otras ciudades del Perú y la elegancia que tiene este no lo tienen muchos solo el del Patio de Comidas de Saga Falabella de San Isidro o el del Jockey Plaza, tal vez algún otro pero no son muchos.....


Bueno de que es elegante si es elegante, traeré las fotos  de todo el interior del mall de Saga Falabella


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo tambien he Visitado muchos patios de comida, No es tanta la diferencia en cuanto tamaño, este tiene 6 restaurantes y mas de 60 mesas y pantalla gigante de LCD. lo cual no esta nada mal, y es climatizado con A/C y Calefaccion ,, todo un lujo.
La Tienda de Fallabella continua siendo la mas grande fuera de lima con mas de 4700 m2 de area de Ventas.
Este es el primer centro comercial que se llamo Mall en el Peru,, Recuerdo que el señor Solari (gerente de Fallabella Chile) cuando lo inaguro dijo que por primera vez se intrduce esta palabra al Peru, hoy ya se puso de moda.. Me gusta este CC tan elegante y completo , el Patriarca de los mall provincianos :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

aca solo les interesa los c.c:sleepy:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> los que no vieron por el anterior quote....


wow!! esta te quedo de la pm, deberias de ingresar al concurso de fotos del latiscrapers!

PD: Chocaviento cuando pones tus fotos de challapampa me pones impaciente!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, ya vienen nuevas sorpresas este fin de semana  estrenando mi auto nuevo en el nuevo tour, aqui un adelanto de donde partiré 




























:banana::banana:

Aqui un adelanto de como será nuestro hermoso tuor y de una de las mansiones que conoceremos, donde hay reliquias de los españoles.

La mansion del fundador 

 ya faltan solo dos dias para iniciar el hermoso tour por la ciudad, sus poblados y por toda la region


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ Arequipa es bella , no dudas. Tengo unas ganas inmensas de conocerla.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Una de las callejuelas dentro de un recinto en Arequipa, se puede ver tambien el Ex Hotel presidente por detras.


Siempre me gusto esta galeria .... es muy tranquila y original ... excellentes tus fotos Chocaviento


----------



## marikrazy (May 21, 2006)

Dos edificios que me encantan.





































Disculpa chocaviento por poner fotos en tu tema, saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos  no te preocupes pon más fotos si quieres


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres esas fotos ! Esa casa con portón a cuadritos en virtuales tiene un toque algo oriental. Me gusta !


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Aqui un adelanto de como será nuestro hermoso tuor y de una de las mansiones que conoceremos, donde hay reliquias de los españoles.


X que canal lo van a pasar jejeje no serio q chvr el esfuerzo q le estas poniendo luz felicitaciones


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gustaria que todos los edificios del centro historico Unesco sean así como este, asi que hay que bajarse al patito feo de Estilos....:lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy imponente ese edificio se ve muy monumental kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*AREQUIPA NUNCA ANTES VISTA EN UN SUPER TOUR*

Bueno como lo dije ya desde hace varios dias, hoy fue el dia cero y empezamos una jornada de tour a lo largo y ancho de nuestra region y bueno empezamos por Arequipa  city  bueno desde el amanecer estuvimos tomando fotos de las cosas más hermosas de nuestra ciudad 




















Bienvenidos a mi tour por una parte de Arequipa 

Bueno chicos y chicas de este hermoso foro, nuestro grandioso tour comenzará en la Plaza de Armas, yo seré su guia estrella  espero que les guste este largo recorrido 

Primero que nada daremos unas vueltas por el centro de la ciudad, y veamos primeramente nuestra hermosa catedral de más de 170 columnas, hecha en piedra volcanica sillar , despues haremos un breve recorrido por el centro historico de la ciudad, declarado patrimonio cultural de la humanidad en 2000 y conoceremos las casas más hermosas del centro, asi como las pequeñas casas que encontramos en las diferentes calles del centro de Arequipa, estas casas que datan de 1540, fueron hechas en piedra sillar, tienen bovedas y son "esculpidas" (sugar no me acuerdo como se decia) o "talladas" en sillar, con hermosas portadas, asimismo encontramos casas pequeñas que dan la impresion de un pueblo pintoresco, casas pequeñas que como mudas testigo de la historia de esta ciudad, guardan en sus muros una historia increible. 

Es por eso y es una de las razones por las cuales la UNESCO, declaro a Arequipa como patrimonio cultural de la Humanidad  por tener y conservar aun estas casas, mansiones y casas pequeñas en sillar 




























El nacimiento de la catedral, con estatuas en tamaño real.



















Una de las capillas del interior de la Catedral.














































Ahora salimos de la catedral y nos vamos a recorrer una parte del centro historico 



















Un banco, el banco CONTINENTAL 



















El pasaje de la catedral


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y este es solo el inicio de nuestro hermoso tour


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

estas bonitas las fotos... nunca pense ver a mercaderes sin cableado aereo tan rapido =S


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> estas bonitas las fotos... nunca pense ver a mercaderes sin cableado aereo tan rapido =S


Mercaderes si tiene cableado aun, es solo que por el sol no se ve  hasta el sol esta de mi lado yupi!!  aunque creo que tienes razon, no tiene cableado ni cuenta me di


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tengo unas buenas sorpresitas aqui, pero como dijo Sky no se deben poner tantas fotos en una misma pagina, por eso les pediria que hicieran sus comentarios sobre las que ya estoy mostrando, claro si desean hacer cualquier comentario  porque hay muchas fotos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Definitivamente que hermosas se ven las calles sin carros...Esas calles han nacido para vivir sin caros....Que HERMOSA MI AREQUIPA....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Definitivamente que hermosas se ven las calles sin carros...Esas calles han nacido para vivir sin caros....Que HERMOSA MI AREQUIPA....:banana::banana::banana:


Las fotos fueron tomandas a las 9 de esta mañana y si habian carros es solo que no muchos como sabe haber en horas de punta


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol: se dice "modelado en piedra" amiga Luz, no tallado ni esculpido :lol: Buenas las fotos...espero las demás.....

P.d: otro punto sillar: es el corte que se le da a la "piedra ignibrita", que ese sería su verdadero nombre!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> :lol: se dice "modelado en piedra" amiga Luz, no tallado ni esculpido :lol: Buenas las fotos...espero las demás.....


Claro que sí, ahora si coloco las demás fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno siguiendo con nuestro hermoso tour primero peatonal, seguimos viendo el palacio del arzobispo, en piedra sillar rosada, tiene un estilo gotico muy hermoso y por dentro es muy hermoso 

































































Un patio al interior de una de las casonas 



















Y seguimos por Mercaderes 




























Una vista desde Mercaderes de las cupulas y del campanario de la Compañia de Jesus 










Seguimos por la via peatonal Mercaderes 



















Aqui se puede ver el edificio de la SUNAT














































Y aun faltan más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui sigo yendo por el centro, por las calles de Mercaderes, San Francisco que tiene cabledado subterranero y tomando fotos de las calles que estan por alli tambien y ahora voy por el teatro municipal.

Vean 

Aqui el Interbank

Su fachada es simplemente hermosa 



















Alli se puede ver el Teatro Municipal con su enorme fachada en sillar labrado 





































Observen esta hermosura, de noche es muy hermoso e imponente 




























Aqui el Banco de la nacion



















Aqui la Iglesia de Santo Domingo










Por la Calle Santo Domingo.










Edificios de esta calle.























































Y ahora de regreso a la Plaza de Armas 










Aun faltan más fotitos :banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que no es labrado amiga Luz:lol::lol:

para complementar, los bancos Interbank y de Crédito son de estilo neocolonial


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> que no es labrado amiga Luz:lol::lol:
> 
> para complementar, los bancos Interbank y de Crédito son de estilo neocolonial


Si creo que me volvi a equivocar


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Esto que están haciendo en la esquina saben que es???....Espero que no sea otro engendro de Estilos...:lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Esto que están haciendo en la esquina saben que es???....Espero que no sea otro engendro de Estilos...:lol::lol:


Estan ampliando el casino que funciona alli


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Buen recorrido, los edificios hechos en piedra sillar son los mejores.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno llegamos a la Plaza de Armas viendo la hermosa catedral y alli nos espera el bus que tenemos que tomar, nos llevará por lugares fantasticos  pero claro "si no hay pasajeros no sale" ...




























Espero que lleguen bastantes pasajeros


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que bonito Luz, hay que quedar pa una reunion de los AQPscrapers y subirnos todos al Bus tour...

The best way to see AQP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:

P.d: si no me equivoco son 3 bustour de 2 pisos abierto, 1 bustour cerrado y una camioneta de turismo del bustour también...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Informacion del bustour.

QUIENES SOMOS?

BUSTOUR, empresa netamente arequipeña, que ofrece novedosos servicios turísticos, que se agrega a la oferta disponible a los visitantes nacionales y extranjeros de nuestra ciudad. 

Al igual que en las grandes capitales del mundo, Arequipa cuenta con un novedoso servicio turístico, con un recorrido pre-establecido, paradas obligatorias y guía permanente a bordo; que permitirá a nuestros visitantes conocer de una manera segura, económica, puntual y divertida los bellos atractivos de la ciudad, durante todos los días del año y en doble horario, en unidades totalmente cómodas y acondicionadas. BUSTOUR adicionalmente ofrece servicios de transporte turístico, a nivel del sur del Perú en las rutas de Cusco, Puno, Tacna, Nazca, Paracas, Cañón del Colca, Cañón de Cotahuasi, Valle de los Volcanes, Petroglífos de Toro Muerto, Lagunas de Mejía entre otros. 

Obviamente antes de abordar un bus tenemos que tener las recomendaciones del caso. Asi que aqui algunos datos del Bus Tour.

City&country Loop - Monumental Tour​
Descubra con nosotros de la manera más segura, económica, puntual y divertida la belleza y tradición de la "Blanca Ciudad", declarada patrimonio cultural de la humanidad por la UNESCO; en un recorrido pre-establecido de 4 horas por las zonas históricas y arquitectónicas más atractivas de Arequipa, así como también por su esplendorosa campiña; acompañados permanentemente por un guía bilingüe a bordo (ingles, español), con paradas obligatorias y visitas guiadas por los lugares más atractivos de nuestra Ciudad.

Nuestros servicios se brindan todos los días del año en doble horario, en confortables unidades totalmente acondicionadas y conducidas por expertos chóferes que están en permanente comunicación con nuestras oficinas centrales.

Al igual que existe en las grandes capitales del mundo, este es un servicio ideal para que Agencias de viajes y Hoteles nos confíen a sus pasajeros para realizar sus tours por Arequipa. Contactar: [email protected]

Recuerde que también puede adquirir sus tickets en las principales agencias de viajes, hoteles, nuestros autobuses y puntos de venta identificados.


Misión Desarrollar el mercado de turismo, proporcionando servicios de calidad, de manera segura, conveniente, económica y divertida a los visitantes nacionales y extranjeros de nuestra ciudad. 

Visión Contribuir a posicionar a la ciudad de Arequipa como destino turístico prioritario, en los principales mercados internacionales y, en la población nacional. 

Valores INTEGRIDAD Constituye la base de nuestra conducta con el propósito de relacionarnos en un marco de transparencia, honestidad y respeto. EXCELENCIA EN EL SERVICIO Es nuestra vocación brindar un servicio de calidad para lograr una permanente satisfacción de nuestros clientes. COMPETITIVIDAD La eficiencia, innovación y el afán de superación garantizan nuestro servicio. 

Asi es, cuenta con varias unidades, entre buses de dos pisos, buses de un solo piso y además combis para tour privados.

He aqui algunas fotos del bus tour.










Nuestro chofer, carismatico 




























Pero aun esta vacio el bus...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

yo me subi al bus tour, nos llevo por el centro hasta yanahuara, luego hasta el mirador de carmen alto. Luego pasamos por la av. Ejercito hasta Inkalpaca. Despues al mirador de Sachaca. Luego fuimos a la mancion de fundador y al molino de sabandia. Desde arriba hay una buena vista, pero los cables de la calle aveces chocan con el techo del carro y te tienes que agachar. Despues les traigo las fotos que tome en Junio. :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


> yo me subi al bus tour, nos llevo por el centro hasta yanahuara, luego hasta el mirador de carmen alto. Luego pasamos por la av. Ejercito hasta Inkalpaca. Despues al mirador de Sachaca. Luego fuimos a la mancion de fundador y al molino de sabandia. Desde arriba hay una buena vista, pero los cables de la calle aveces chocan con el techo del carro y te tienes que agachar. Despues les traigo las fotos que tome en Junio. :cheers:


Increible, se me unio la competencia  jajajaja:lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno ya estamos listo para abordar nuestro bus tour y salir con destino a....

descubrelo con nosotros 

Vistas hermosas desde lo alto del bus tour viendo como se ha trabajado formidablemente el sillar en nuestra tipica arquitectura barroca 




























Vista de la catedral desde el bus tour ..










Y nos vamoss!!!  YUPIIII :banana::banana:






















































































































Y el viaje recien empieza :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

quiero ver más  :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> quiero ver más  :lol::lol:


Paciencia que ya pondré más fotos despues por ahora estas estan muy bien


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Vaya Luz, deberían condecorarte por la labor que haces por tu ciudad promoviéndola de la manera que la haces en la web, o es que trabajas para una empresa de turismo, como sea es fantástico lo que haces.

PD. No olvides no atiborrar de fotos las páginas, espera en los post que quedan que dejen más comentarios y luego ya en la siguiente página continúas poniendo más fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Poligono said:


> Vaya Luz, deberían condecorarte por la labor que haces por tu ciudad promoviéndola de la manera que la haces en la web, o es que trabajas para una empresa de turismo, como sea es fantástico lo que haces.
> 
> PD. No olvides no atiborrar de fotos las páginas, espera en los post que quedan que dejen más comentarios y luego ya en la siguiente página continúas poniendo más fotos.


Si eso haré, no te preocupes y bueno no es que sea guia de turismo, es solo que me gusta conocer bien lo que tiene Arequipa y que más que compartirlo con ustedes  atraves de fotos de la ciudad


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

^^^^ Chocaviento, cuando pones las fotos de challapampa que dijiste, me muero por verlas!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos luz y si que le pones dedicacion a la ciudad, felicitaciones


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno ahora una introducción al tour, ya que yo seré su guia  

Bienvenidos a la ciudad blanca Arequipa, ciudad situada a 2325 m.s.n.m. Es llamada la ciudad blanca, por sus construcciones en sillar, piedra de origen volcanico, que se encuentran en canteras a 9 kilometros de la ciudad, todas las construcciones del centro historico, el que fuera declarado patrimonio cultural de la humanidad por la UNESCO, estan eregidas con estas piedras, las cuales presentan diferentes colores, los más comunes en las construcciones son, el blanco y el rosado. 

Esta es la plaza principal de la ciudad, desde donde nuestro hermoso tour saldrá con destino... el "paraiso" jijiji:lol:, asi que espero que todos me sigan. 

La Plaza de Armas de Arequipa

La Plaza de Armas de Arequipa ha sido desde siempre una de las más hermosas e imponentes del Perú, pese a haber sufrido los desastres causados por los sismos, que obligaron en varias oportunidades a la reconstrucción de sus portales. 

Sus más notables monumentos sufrieron graves deterioros como el incendio que destruyo la vieja catedral en 1884, a los daños infringidos por los terremotods al Templo de la Compañia, ella conserva su prestancia de corazón de la urbe antigua y de espacio en el que sucedieron acontecimientos históricos, muchos de ellos extremadamente dramáticos, que imprimieron el apelativo de luminosa, rebelde y gallarda ha esta ciudad fundamental en la vida cultural, politica y social del Perú Republicano.

Su extenso cuadrilátero compuesto en tres de sus lados por portales de columnas de granito, bovedas de ladrillo, limita hacia el noroeste con la masa imponente de la Catedral, entre cuyos campanarios de agudos chapiteles piramidales (uno de los cuales cayó por un sismo), se divisa en la lejania las crestas del Chachani. 

Es un espectáculo de excepcional belleza, más cuando las cimas de estas prominencias se cibren de nieve en época de invierno, o en los dias en que el majestuoso volcan Misti arroja al cielo azul fumarolas grisaceas. 

La severa prestancia del templo mayor constituye la afirmacion de esta directa y clara religiosidad de sus habitantes presente inclusive en las actitudes de respeto por la fe que demostraron hasta los mas flamigeros liberales positivistas, ganada por las filosofias practicada en los primeros lustros de nuestro siglo. 

En esta plaza estuvo instituido el Cabildo, desde la fundacion de la ciudad. Asimismo alli se situó la carcel y las Cajas Reales. 

Hasta el siglo pasado, en ellas se levantaban tambien toldos, bajo los cuales se instalaban mercados o ccatu indigena. 

En ella se recibio y celebro a las más altas autoridade, se leia a viva voz las ordenanzas, se efectuaba los despejes militares, las corridas de toros y las procesiones. 

Pero hoy todavia es escenario de muestra de una urbe pujante, cuyos habitantes no escatiman salir a las callles para hacer valer sus derechos. 

Y como no, es zona de transito predilecta de turistas nacionales y extranjeros y evidencia de una mezcla de cultura que refleja el nuevo rostro de Arequipa  

Sigamos con el tour chicos!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora como podia olvidarme de nuestro TUTURUTU!!

Aqui para ustedes señores, el TUTURUTU.




























EL TUTURUTU

Testigo de nuestra historia republicana.

Dudas sobre su origen.

Cada historiador y escritor conoce a su manera, las versiones del origen del Tuturutu a través de los primeros libros que se escribieron en la Ciudad Blanca desde el Virreynato.

Por ejemplo, una de ellas y la que más se asemeja a la verdad. Cuenta que el obispo Juan Cavero de Toledo, el decimo prelado de la Iglesia Catolica, que arribó a Arequipa el 26 de setiembre de 1726, desarrolló un trabajo de embellecimiento de la ciudad. 

Una de sus ideas fue instalar una pileta de bronce en el centro de la Plaza de Armas y sobre ella la representacion de un angel tocando una trompeta, labor que se efectuo el 20 de octube de 1735.

Sin embargo, a raiz de esa hipotesis se desprende una serie de dudas, sobre todo si tomamos en cuenta que nuestro Tuturutu no posee alas , al menos no desde 1850, donde en una fotografia se muestra en su estado actual. 

Tampoco se puede afirmar que seria un indio de la epoca de los incas como sostienen algunos escritores, puesto que nuestros antepasados no usaban botas como el que porta el simpatico personaje, asi tambien los Incas no utilizaron trompetas o cometas. Por esta razon, esta version esta completamente descartada. 
La tercera señala que seria un soldado tocando la cometa y que habria sido el encargado de llamar al pueblo asentado en el Valle de Arequipa para hacer conocer algunas disposiciones o para adoptar acuerdos de importancia. 

Pero esta suposicion no tiene el respaldo de ningun estudioso o investigador. 

Entonces la version del angel tiene mayor credibilidad y aceptacion, porque en los escritos más antiguos como el de Ventura Trabada y Cordova, en su obra "El suelo de Arequipa convertido en cielo", alega sobre la Plaza de Armas, el detalle siguiente: "Corónala un angel por fama por cuyo buque se eleva el agua en un altisimo penacho..."

Presumiblemente esta frase habla del Tuturutu, aunque como ya hemos indicado no posee alas. 

Asimismo, esta conjetura es respaldada por renombrados escritores e historiadores arequipeños, como Juan Guillermo Muñoz y Eusebio Quiroz Paz Soldan, los que afriman que se trata de un angel instalado en la cima de la pileta de la Plaza de Armas...

Sigamos con nuestro tour!!:banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

y seguimos en nuestro hermoso tour, y ahora vemos la fachada de la Iglesia de la Compañia de Jesus, la maxima representacion del arte barroco arequipeño.














































Y ahora si dejamos la Plaza de Armas 

La calle mercaderes peatonalizada.










Y nos vamos por la calle San Francisco.










Y ya pondré mas fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora veremos los palacios, las casonas que estan en el centro de la ciudad, las veremos de cerca y desde una posicion privilegiada 

Siganme los buenos 



















Una de las calles del centro, San Jose










Y seguimos por San Francisco.










Otra Calle del centro, Santa Marta.




























La plazuela del amor, San Francisco










Y su hermosa iglesia que mezcla ladrillo y sillar 










Y aqui los extensos muros del Monasterio de Santa Catalina y sus cupulas














































Ahora vamos por la calle Santa Catalina




























Una hermosa casa, la más antigua del centro.



















Y sigamos chicos :banana::banana:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


>


esta casina parece que tubiera nieve encima :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Ese edificio esta en el ranking:nuts::nuts::lol::lol:


Yo siempre tuve dudas sobre la altura de ese edificio, y en realidad SI afirmo que tiene más o igual a 10 pisos, desde el lado de la ladera por donde va el bus tour si se le ven más piso... hay que incluirlo en el ranking :banana::banana:


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

Creo que es un colegio...

buenas fotos chocaviento ! !


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Alguien que vaya por esos lares de Cayma a tomarle fotos al edificio....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Alguien que vaya por esos lares de Cayma a tomarle fotos al edificio....


A cual edificio?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Hermosas fotitos del yanahuara querido,y tambien esas de cayma residensial desde carmen alto, a pesar que muchos adoran el sol,, yo ya me haze,, quiero lluvias prontoooooo habra que hacer el baile de la lluvia  y tomarfotos en pleno aguazero.. la ciudad es mas chevere con lluvias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Hermosas fotitos del yanahuara querido,, a pesar que muchos adoran el sol,, yo ya me haze,, quiero lluvias prontoooooo habra que hacer el baile de la lluvia  y tomarfotos en pleno aguazero.. la ciudad es mas chevere con lluvias


De eso no hay duda, le tomare a la ciudad fotos hasta con neblina  y lluvias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Alguien que vaya por esos lares de Cayma a tomarle fotos al edificio....


A ese edificio blanco que se ve desde el camino a Carmen Alto, si iré esta semana y le tomare tambien fotos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jose18sb said:


> Saben que es esta casa, por que aparecen las banderas de Francia el Reino Unido y la Unión Europea.....:nuts:


A lo mejor es un cole Franco-Anglo-Peruano :lol:

Esa zona de carmen alto se ve muy bonita, no hay duda que la Av. Cayma agrupa los mejores edificios residenciales


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es, Cayma tiene su boom, y por lo que se Jose Luis no se quiere quedar atras  jijiji


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

apocaliptico666 said:


>


Estos edificios de donde son


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y eso, un clean up porfavor!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> y eso, un clean up porfavor!!!!!!:lol:


Creo que si, no se de donde es la foto


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

En el otro foro ya alcanzaron la ruta de aqui, increible alla llegaremos más rapido a nuestro destino jijiji , parece que hoy dia llueve sugarr


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno ahora si seguimos en el tour


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos con nuestro hermoso recorrido, un regalo de mi para ustedes 

Bueno seguimos yendo a Carmen Alto mientras vemos la zona de Cayma con sus edificios 



















Y su extensa campiña


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero nuestro recorrido y nuestro bus tour sigue subiendo más alto..










Por la campiña 










Y vemos las hermosas casas de campo que en esta se situan


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y llegamos a nuestro mirador, donde veremos toda la enorme campiña norte que hay en Arequipa 










Lamentablemente no se veia ni el Misti ni el Pichupichu, pero un poquito el Chachani 



















Y entramos al huerto donde hay fruta tipica de la region


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Unas fotitos con los animalitos que alli encontramos, despues veremos una vicuña chicos 





































Una casa en el campo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bonita la ciudad, nunca imagine ver lugares así, debo conocer Carmen Alto, creo que tienen una iglesia antigua también, claro, pero no tan bonitas como Cayma o Yanahuara... Yo quiero ir ahi!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me parece que ha sido modificado, como x ejm. la parte del edificio que esta más adelante segun el render casi coincide en altura con la parte posterior, pero en la foto áerea de Luz la diferencia es de 1 nivel....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras vistas de la zona de Sachaca 










Como ven hay mucho espacio para unas grandes torres, alli el terreno es de roca y muy fuerte, creo que alli irian muy bien unas torres de más de 20 pisos, pero el problema es que no serian muy visibles desde toda la ciudad por la gran distancia que hay entre Sachaca y el centro o Cayma o aun mucho mayo con Paucarpata o Miraflores y ni que decir de Characato.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

y aqui más vistas de Sachaca


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más vistas de SACHACA Y ALGUNAS PANORAMICAS DE LA CIUDAD


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como pueden apreciar alli los terrenos son grandes, pero como los de Challapampa no hay  alli si son mucho más grandes  parecen monasterios de Santa Catalina  mas vistas chicos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos chicos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno se que no se ve bien por que esta nublado además que no podemos ver la belleza de nuestros tres imponentes volcanes pero prometo una sorpresa más tarde 

por el momento sigamos nuestro tour 

Con una ultima vista de Sachaca


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una vista del mirador que tiene 6 pisos  y bien ahora las ultimas tomas antes de partir 










Aqui pasando cerca del palacio de Goyeneche 










Y seguimos yendo a una casa de campo muy bonita... con hermosas fotos de su interior español... que casa será? 

Restaurantes campestres enormes como la Cecilia o la Quequita o El Calicanto, enormes salones y tambien al campo libre, con orquesta y todo aqui es la zona de chicharrones de Arequipa


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

no hay nada mejor que los chicharrones de Arancota :eat:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

seeeee es el corazon de nuestra comida regional mas no nacional


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> seeeee es el corazon de nuestra comida regional mas no nacional


Asi es, Arancota es un lugar obligado para ir y desgustar el mejor chicharron Arequipeño  

Uno de los muchos platos tipicos de nuestra region y de nuestra capital gastronomica del Perú


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uy si, verdad que somos la capital gastronomica del Peru, ya me antoje de un rocoto relleno y su pastel de papas :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> uy si, verdad que somos la capital gastronomica del Peru, ya me antoje de un rocoto relleno y su pastel de papas :lol:


Que rico muy rico ahora hago una lista de todo lo que se puede comer en Arequipa


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

YoniEBS said:


> Que mala suerte que este nublado porque desde el mirador se puede ver a lo lejos el gran nevado Ampato a la izquierda del Chachani.


Si !!, yo me sorprendi mucho al verlo, pero yendo a Yura hay un punto en el que se ven los 4 volcanes (el ampato incluido), que bonita es Arequipa.













Me da rabia ver esa foto, por la destruccion de la campiña, pero a la vez me gusta las construcciones de esa zona.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> Si !!, yo me sorprendi mucho al verlo, pero yendo a Yura hay un punto en el que se ven los 4 volcanes (el ampato incluido), que bonita es Arequipa.


para los que se quedaron sin ver al ampato y algunas otras fotitos para colaborar




























foto de mi tour en junio 2007


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, las ultimas son espectaculares


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y ya que tenemos una nueva pagina, seguimos con nuestro hermoso tour 

:banana::banana::banana: Por la Blanca Ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero antes de ir a nuestro proximo destino, pasamos por Tingo, una zona donde hay una laguna artificial (otra similar hay en Selva Alegre) alli venden picarones y es un bonito lugar para relajarse en la alameda o viendo el lago, sobre todo cuando no hay mucha gente, los dias de semana


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

En Tingo hay zonas muy antiguas con callejuelas estrechas y caminar por ellas es retroceder en el tiempo, pero tambien hay zonas modernas que se habren paso firmemente  










Y bueno ahora si, nos vamos a ..... por la grande e imponente campiña  que se pierde a lo lejos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Nuestra extensa campiña que nos provee de todos los alimentos que necesitamos, asi como el ganado vacuno, bovino y porcino, practicamente, viendo la campiña desde otro punto de vista, además de regalarnos un hermoso paisaje, es nuestra fuente de alimentacion, ya que de alli salen muchos de los productos que consumimos e incluso que llevamos a otras zonas del pais para su consumo, además que de alli salen productos que se exportan al extranjero.


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Arequipa es una ciudad muy hermosa, y me gusta mucho el nombre, a cuanto de tiempo esta de Lima???


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

1030 km al sur de la capital.

- 1 hora 10 min en avion
- 14 a 15 horas en bus


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Arequipa es una ciudad muy hermosa, y me gusta mucho el nombre, a cuanto de tiempo esta de Lima???


Que bueno que te guste nuestra ciudad ... estas invitado a visitarla ... los arequipeños te recibiremos cordialmente .... a mi tambien me gusta el nombre ... AREQUIPA .. suena bonito ...  

Arequipa esta a 1020 kilometros al sur de Lima ... a 14 horas en bus y a 1 hora en avion aproximadamente.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Arequipa es una ciudad muy hermosa, *y me gusta mucho el nombre*, a cuanto de tiempo esta de Lima???


Dicen que significa "trompeta sonora" me alegra que te halla gustado


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Nooooooo mal significaba otra cosa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Tiene el nombre de Arequipa un significado? Respecto al origen de su nombre existen dos versiones*: la leyenda y la etimológica; esta última determina que la palabra *Arequipa deriva del aymará “ari qhipaya” que significa “detrás del pico”* haciendo referencia al volcán Misti el cual domina el horizonte arequipeño. 

Sin embargo yo prefiero la leyenda, la explicación que nos trae la tradición… cuenta la historia que el inca Mayta Capac pasaba con su cortejo por la zona y tuvo que hacer noche, al otro día cuando emprenden el viaje nuevamente, parte de su comitiva le pidió permiso para establecerse indefinidamente en el valle de lo que hoy es Arequipa, y su respuesta en quecha fue *“Ari kepay” que significa: sí, quedaos. *

Arequipa y su zona no nace con la llegada de los españoles, sino que su historia puede encontrarse en cuevas donde los primeros hombres dejaron sus huellas por medio de pinturas, o por el tallado en piedras. Dentro de estos primitivos habitantes se destacan los collaguas, hábiles tejedores y dueños de grandes rebaños de alpaca. Pareciera que el espíritu de ellos aún permanece en la zona porque una de las industrias más importante es la textil empleando lanas de auquénidos.

La ciudad fue fundada el 15 de Agosto de 1540 por Manuel Garcí de Carabajal con el nombre de Villa de la Asunción de Nuestra Señora del Valle Hermoso de Arequipa en la ribera izquierda del río Chili, asentada sobre un valle estrecho, templado y fértil que forma un oasis sobre las áridas tierras que dominan la región. A lo largo de las diferentes corrientes migratorias provenientes del viejo continente, una gran cantidad de vascos se asentaron en estas tierras; se sabe que Arequipa era la ciudad en las colonias con la mayor proporción de blancos, quizás también por este motivo haya sido llamada la ciudad blanca. Su historia está caracterizada por la existencia de importantes caudillos y revolucionarios quienes sostuvieron con sus vidas el movimiento independentista. Es tal el vigor de su gente que aún hoy se destacan por su marcado regionalismo.

Hoy la ciudad de Arequipa, al pie del volcán Misti (caballero) y secundado por los volcanes Chachani y Pichu Pichu , es la segunda ciudad en importancia del Perú después de Lima. Ubicada a más de 2000 metros de altura y en una zona de casi permanentes temblores, su belleza, su luz, sus paisajes cautivan a sus visitantes. 

Su clima es extraordinario, seco y límpido, con más de 300 días de sol al año, con temperaturas que no suben de los 25º y muy raras veces bajan de los 10º. Su crecimiento y fuerza pujante la llevó a convertirse en el centro comercial e industrial más importante del sur del Perú. Es el cruce casi obligado de trenes, aviones y caminos. 

Sin por todo esto perder la hospitalidad y amabilidad para con el viajero, brindándole una gran variedad de hostales y hoteles, contando también con todas las facilidades de transporte y comunicaciones de una ciudad moderna.

Para mas informacion http://www.viajeros.com/diario-1014.html


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y no olvidarte de una cosa importante... AREQUIPA PATRIMONIO CULTURAL DE LA HUMANIDAD:banana::banana:

p.D: La mansión es bastante grande, no me acordaba que tenia hasta una pequeña Iglesia, muy hermosas, gracias Luz por mostrar una vez más la belleza de nuestra ciudad, que es su mayor sobervia....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me alegra tanto que les gusten las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno seguimos con nuestro hermoso recorrido 

Aqui otra sala chicos 



















Estas son herramientas antiguas que usaban para labrar la tierra




























Nos vamos despidiendo de esta hermosa casa


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Precioso lugar.

Una recomendación, como tus fotos me parecen que son tomadas en VGA no son muy grandes y no demoran mucho en cargar así que podrías colocar unas 5 fotos por post y no llenas de muchas páginas el thread.

Saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Impresionante luz, espero que hayas ido al molino de sABANDIA.... fuiste :????


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Impresionante luz, espero que hayas ido al molino de sABANDIA.... fuiste :????


Por supuesto que fui al Molino de Sabandia  ya pongo las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y aqui algunas fotos 

Antes de irnos vamos a dar unos ultimos vistados a esta enorme Mansión.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Uff q bien q prosigues xq ya mucha pag de la mansion


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Uff q bien q prosigues xq ya mucha pag de la mansion


Es que la Mansion es muy grande, imaginate como será el de Santa Catalina  cuando vaya y tome las fotos de noche


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ q miedo jejejeje


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

herbert_delgado said:


> Que bueno que te guste nuestra ciudad ... estas invitado a visitarla ... los arequipeños te recibiremos cordialmente .... a mi tambien me gusta el nombre ... AREQUIPA .. suena bonito ...
> 
> Arequipa esta a 1020 kilometros al sur de Lima ... a 14 horas en bus y a 1 hora en avion aproximadamente.


Wow entonces esta algo lejos, es como mi ciudad Delicias, Chihuahua esta como a 14 horas de la Ciudad de México je je je

Gracias por la respuesta y mil gracias por la invitación ty su hospitalidad.

la verdad Peru es un Pais hermoso y en muchos easpectos nuestros paises son muy parecidos.

gracias y estamos a las ordenes.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Wow entonces esta algo lejos, es como mi ciudad Delicias, Chihuahua esta como a 14 horas de la Ciudad de México je je je
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta y mil gracias por la invitación ty su hospitalidad.
> 
> ...


Eres siempre bienvenido  no lo olvides, avisanos cuando estes por estos lares y sigue viendo este recorrido que aun esta en menos de la mitad


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

tacall said:


> Nooooooo mal significaba otra cosa


Bueno yo vi un douemtal y decia que Arequipa queria decir "trompeta sonora" no siempre los nombres deben tener raiz quechua o aimara,, pero el Si quedaos es el mas popular.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay muchas leyendas, pero lo mejor seria revisar los escritos antiguos :


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos nuestro hermoso recorrido, recordando siempre a todos nuestros visitantes que vayan algunas paginas atrás para que vean el recorrido completo, las fotos cargan muy rapido


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y aqui otras fotos, es que la Mansion es tan grande que hay tanto que ver 



















Aqui un hermoso cuadro de nuestro FUNDADOR


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

asuuuuuuuu, cuantas paginas solo de la Mansion del Fundador, en verdad es una MANSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD buenas las fotos LUz una vez más


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Como deseo pasear por mi Arequipa...pronto ire


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ufff demasiado luzzz debiste crear solo un thread de la mansion del fundador


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> ufff demasiado luzzz debiste crear solo un thread de la mansion del fundador


Es que la Mansion es grande muy grande, creo que debi poner las fotos en Nuestro Patrimonio, pero después lo haré


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

OMAR24 said:


> Como deseo pasear por mi Arequipa...pronto ire


Espero que vuelvas pronto asi nos vamos a dar unas vueltitas por esos lares  chicos sigan posteando que el tour sigue


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Un post a favor de mas fotos ya solo faltan 2 para cambiar de pag


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Un post a favor de mas fotos ya solo faltan 2 para cambiar de pag


Recien se puede cambiar de pagina despues de 20 post por hoja, asi que aun faltan muchos comentarios, bueno ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales no me gusta acumular mucho las fotos, pero bueno..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

A chicharos verdad me confundi


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonita esta arquitectura:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Bonita esta arquitectura:


Algo asi será el MEGA PLAZA AREQUIPA  :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Que lindo se verá, tendremos un nuevo lugar turistico formidable  me dan ganas de llorar  que gusto que te hayan gustado las fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Osea como va a hacer va tener un diseño sofisticado pero a la vez regional y aparte va estra la torre??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Osea como va a hacer va tener un diseño sofisticado pero a la vez regional y aparte va estra la torre??


Asi es la torre  pero tengo una gran duda, pero espero poder aclarar esto en este mes y tambien en el mes de febrero


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero será en sillar enchapado, no usaran sillar asi como en las viejas construcciones eso esta demás decir


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Cual es tu duda y otra pregunta solo va a ser una torre o mas ??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Cual es tu duda y otra pregunta solo va a ser una torre o mas ??


Bueno mi duda es más que nada sobre el inicio de la construcción, porque en si ya iban a iniciar la construccion, pero hubo un problema con el diseño y la posicion de las tiendas, como todo arquitecto sabe, se tiene que ver la vision del entorno y practicamente todo el complejo, iba a tapar la vision del Misti y del entorno, por eso fue modificado. y lo de la torre, pues bien segun lo que pude ver, las tiendas podrian llegar a ser hasta de 4 pisos, además que el Mall de Saga Falabella de Cayma piensa tambien hacer 2 pisos más porque ya viene tottus. 

Tengo muchas noticias importantes pero el problema es que aun no estan en un papel o tengo el linck de una pagina que las pueda corroborar, por eso prefiero mantenerme aun calladita, hasta cuando pueda dar mayores informes  

Pero chicos tranquilos, que este es solo el inicio


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Bueno mi duda es más que nada sobre el inicio de la construcción, porque en si ya iban a iniciar la construccion, pero hubo un problema con el diseño y la posicion de las tiendas, como todo arquitecto sabe, se tiene que ver la vision del entorno y practicamente todo el complejo, iba a tapar la vision del Misti y del entorno, por eso fue modificado. y lo de la torre, pues bien segun lo que pude ver, las tiendas podrian llegar a ser hasta de 4 pisos, *además que el Mall de Saga Falabella de Cayma piensa tambien hacer 2 pisos más porque ya viene tottus. *
> Tengo muchas noticias importantes pero el problema es que aun no estan en un papel o tengo el linck de una pagina que las pueda corroborar, por eso prefiero mantenerme aun calladita, hasta cuando pueda dar mayores informes
> 
> Pero chicos tranquilos, que este es solo el inicio


Y como harian eso :nuts::nuts: eso si esta dificil


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Y como harian eso :nuts::nuts: eso si esta dificil


Si lo veo dificil pero asi me han dicho, bueno tengo que confirmar la noticia como sea con papelito en mano 

Dificil pero no imposible


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Sugarrw excelentes fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

las puedo volver a poner Luz, solo esta pag. más porfis  para que las vean por pasar de pag. 



sugarrw said:


> jejeje, me toca mi turno
> 
> Una fotos de la Compañia...el esplendor del barroco en Arequipa...y sus imponentes cúpulas...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

No hay problema, pero ahora si seguimos con nuestro hermoso tour por Sabandia 

Te recomendaria que las pusieras sin el quote, se ven mas mejor jijiji  :bash:

Bueno aqui en nuestro destino Sabandia nuestro hermoso tour sigue su lindo camino 

Vean que belleza de casona, que belleza con el verdor de la campiña, vean que linda se ve con sus animalitos andinos un hermoso lugar donde vamos a montar a caballo y donde vamos a hacer camping


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvr el lugar jamas he estado ni cerca del molino x donde queda??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

LA ÚLTIMA FOTO ESTA:drool::drool:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tacall said:


> Chvr el lugar jamas he estado ni cerca del molino x donde queda??


:bash::bash::bash:QUE!!!!! UN CHARACATO QUE NO CONOCE EL MOLINO DE SABANDIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Seee tamb la otra vez una amigas trataron d ir x alla y se perdieron jejeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que roche jijijij, bueno aqui otras fotos que encontré por internet 



















Y aqui unas mias 

Este es un caffé que hay en el Molino es muy acogedor y muy lindo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Las fotos creo q ya estan safadas la primera es del palacio del fundador y la otra es del hotel el lago


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Las fotos creo q ya estan safadas la primera es del palacio del fundador y la otra es del hotel el lago


Creo que la de la Mansion del Fundador tienes razon, pero de todos modos la dejo, sobre la del Lago si la puse porque esta siempre en Sabandia 

Me encanta ver la mescla del ladrillo y el sillar


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol: Yo tampoco conozco el Molino, ¿es pecado? :lol:

Buenas fotos sugarrw me gustaron las dos últimas

Oye chocaviento estás haciendo trampa ¡ya no son tus fotos! :lol:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

tacall said:


> Seee tamb la otra vez una amigas trataron d ir x alla y se perdieron jejeje


que!!!! como asi!!! si eso esta casi todo poblado y con un camio en elcual dice -> hacia el molino de sabandia bien grande!!!


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Lu! said:


> :lol: Yo tampoco conozco el Molino, ¿es pecado? :lol:


:| :badnews:

me dejan sorprendido!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si algunas son mias otras no


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejeje creo q es el unico atractivo turistico q no conozco ademas de los tambos

Pd toy distraido y ia con sueño


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> jejeje creo q es el unico atractivo turistico ademas de los tambos


No logro entender esto


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

yo tampoco, acaso no conocias los tambos? bueno eso no era atractivo turstico hasta que los comenzaron a remodelar.

antes de el remodelamiento los tambos eran bien feos para nada turisticos.

tengo mia abuela que vive en la calle cruz verde, donde vivio la familia de mi madre desde hace como un siglo y aveces paseaba con mis primos por los tambos y no eran muy bonitos que digamos, mas estaban bien maltratados y algunos sucios y orinados.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si, pero ahora muestran la mejor cara de la moneda.....:banana:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> Seee tamb la otra vez una amigas trataron d ir x alla y se perdieron jejeje


Como pudieron perderse ... si es tan facil llegar al Molino .... el camino es amplio y no muy largo ....

Los que no conocen el molino ... se estan perdiendo de conocer un muy bonito lugar ...

Es como no ir ahora a conocer los tambos ya restaurados .... unas bellezas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tu ya conoces los Tambos Herbert??? creo que voy a hacer una encuesta de cuantos arequipeños en el foro ya los conocen!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y dejamos la Dolores y seguimos rumbo al centro de la Ciudad, 

Aqui una foto de la iglesia Virgen del Pilar.










Aqui pasando por la Avenida Salaverry 




























Despues subiendo por la calle Alvares Thomas y estamos llegando a...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh.. parece que este paseito ya se acabo... Lindo Thread. 

Pregunta: El bustour tiene solamente esa ruta,, ? habra rutas nocturnas?

Grax


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

¡Miren que ingeniosos estos señores¡ Hacer un baño público en plena calle, a nadie se le hubiese ocurrido. :nuts:










Buenas fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Baño publico???, no entendi hno:

Bueno el Bus tour termino, pero ahora viene paseando por Arequipa a pie


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

-_- modreadamente chistoso


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Baño publico???, no entendi hno:
> 
> Bueno el Bus tour termino, pero ahora viene paseando por Arequipa a pie



Plop, la historia que nunca acaba! pero mejor lo haces en otro thread!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Plop, la historia que nunca acaba! pero mejor lo haces en otro thread!!


Otro tema? Paseando por Arequipa II les parece chicos?


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Otro tema? Paseando por Arequipa II les parece chicos?


creo que otro tema seria bueno, este esta un poco saturado


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

nop.... que este siga....


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si que siga...:colgate:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Entonces este seguirá


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora que vi la foto de la Biblioteca Municipal, Sugarr tienes alguna informacion sobre como va la remodelacion de la biblioteca?


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Si. . que continue. . asi no se pierden las fotos del thread y muchos mas las pueden ver


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

pero tamb las personas se van ha aburrir de entrar a thread con tantas pag y comments, creo q solo postea x aca arequipeños y uno o otro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> pero tamb las personas se van ha aburrir de entrar a thread con tantas pag y comments, creo q solo postea x aca arequipeños y uno o otro


Pero muchos podrian entrar a ver las fotos de vez en cuando, he podido ver todo el tema y verdaderamente hay fotos muy lindas, de todos los foristas que postean, creo que debemos seguir aqui


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui ya bajando del Bustour y ahora empieza el tour por las zonas más modernas de la ciudad  pero primero a despedirnos de la Plaza de Armas y del centro historico como debe ser 










Una vista de nuestra florida y muy bonita plaza de armas










Aqui una foto de uno de los buses del bustour de dos pisos, de un piso y servicios privados en custer más pequeñas


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Pero muchos podrian entrar a ver las fotos de vez en cuando, he podido ver todo el tema y verdaderamente hay fotos muy lindas, de todos los foristas que postean, creo que debemos seguir aqui


Seria un apena que se pierdan todas las buenas fotos del thread ... continuemos con este


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bUENO como el paseo regreso al centro..pongo esta imagen de mi proximo thread que estoy preparando.....:banana: les gustará...

LA COMPAÑIA DE JESUS


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

fotaaaassssssssooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bueno si la quieren continuar en este thread continuenlo pzz luz fotos!!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sugarr, esa foto de la compania esta de pelicula.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Sugarr, esa foto de la compania esta de pelicula.


Y eso que no haz visitado mi thread....http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579570


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa foto Suguitar  y bueno nuestro tour sigue en el centro y ahora ... 

Bueno aqui unas fotos de la Plaza de Armas antes de irnos por... descubranlo 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: 

Nuestro hermoso recorrido no ha terminado vienen muchas sorpresas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que bonitas las fotos LUz..especialmente donde esta el arbol de navidad....una pena que ya no esta


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sera xq ia paso navidad plop!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> que bonitas las fotos LUz..especialmente donde esta el arbol de navidad....una pena que ya no esta


Me alegra saber que te gustaron las fotos y eso que aun faltan más fotos todavia


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno apoyando un poquito al tema de suguitar aqui unas fotitos más del centro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero que les gusten las fotitos que estoy poniendo  y esperen las nuevas fotos fotos, solo espero sus comentarios  y sigo poniendo más


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhhh..La casona Tristan del Pozo..tan hermosa....un dia voy a tomarle fotos de sus patios...pero caleta nomas xq es un banco. Me gusto la última foto de la compañia Luz...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me alegra tanto saber que te gustaron las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui algunas fotos más del centro de la ciudad, antes de irnos a...


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Bonitas fotos de los claustros


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito recorrido!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

se ve que estaba despejado el cielo ese dia..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> se ve que estaba despejado el cielo ese dia..


:lol::lol::lol: Así es suguitar  ya vienen más fotos todavia, el recorrido ya llego a la mitad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

alla..chevere...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Bonitas fotos de los claustros


Los claustros son una joya una joya unica


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui una foto más de LOS CLAUSTROS DE LA COMPAÑIA


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno para culminar con el Centro estas fotos 


Fotos de la Plaza de Armas de la Roma de América  











Aqui una foto más del Majestuoso Organo de la Catedral


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosa ciudad Arequipa, con un gran futuro. Me encantan todas las fotos que postean


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Preciosa ciudad Arequipa, con un gran futuro. Me encantan todas las fotos que postean


Gracias a ti por visitar este tema


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y ahora nos vamos a Yanahuara  a pie chicos 

Aqui algunas casas cerca del Club Internacional


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos siempre de las zonas de Yanahuara


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Me encanta Yanahuara, Yanahuara corazón..:banana::banana::banana:...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Me encanta Yanahuara, Yanahuara corazón..:banana::banana::banana:...



Asi es Yanahuara  es muy linda  

Una de las muchas zonas lindas de Arequipa  Y ahora nuestro tour por distritos 

Y bueno aqui algunas tomas de este primer distrito que recorreremos  

El Distrito de Yanahuara  Un distrito muy grande que llega incluso hasta detrás del Misti y al cual pertenece tambien una parte de la Reserva de Aguada Blanca 

He aqui fotos de este hermoso distrito 



















HE AQUI UNA DE LAS MANSIONES QUE HAY EN AREQUIPA  vean toda la extensión de la casa de los Rickets 



















Aqui una foto de una parte del Club Internacional 



















La alameda cerca del Club Internacional y las casas grandes y Mansiones.










Casas que estan en pleno crecimiento en frente de la otra pendiente del Club Internancional


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si pues...lamentablemente se está haciendo esas casas debajo del mirador de Selva Alegre.....


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

*Yanahuara de noche*

hola...

Despues de mucho tiempo posteare.. me fui de vacaciones a algunas playas arequipeñas.. poco conocidas.. lamentablemente no tome fotos en mejia, me quede sin bateria T_T 

aqui fotitos de Yanahuara en la noche... tomada por mis hermanas jejeje...el dia de San Valentin .. habian muchas parejas por ahi, pude apreciarlo en las fotos ... ojala les guste



















y bueno en esta aparecen mis hermanas xD !!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

lo veo muy bien Yanahuara.....y Cinthyab... espero verte más en el foro...


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

*Parque de los dinosaurios JBYR*

Fui un dia al parque de los dinosaurios que estan ampliando.. aqui algunas fotitos ... 










aqui lo que es como un snack










Ahora los espejos de agua... bueno uno tiene peces... y la señora que esta ahi limpiando me dijo que habia tortugas marinas que no se miraban por que estaban en unas rocas ocultas 










Al fondo se puede apreciar la ampliacion un super dinosaurio que esta a medio construir ! 










Aqui mis familiares y un dinosaurio .. miren el tamaño :O


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermosas las fotos  el Parque Jurasico esta quedando hermoso


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Arequipa de dia y de noche, todo un espectaculo, Yahanuara es linda, que bien que sea Patrimonio de la Nacion  se lo merece  ayer estuve alli caminando, que paz, que seguridad, que lindas casas nuevas y antiguas, sus callejuelas , simplemente linda!  zonas asi hay pocas en el mundo


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos pero para mi ese parque es un verdadera huachafada.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> Gracias por las fotos pero para mi ese parque es un verdadera huachafada.


Creo que ya perdiste al niño que llevabas dentro abuuu.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

En el Perù tenemos lindas ciudades y Arequipa es una de ellas


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Esta foto esta buenaza ... me gusta la vista del Misti al fondo

Muy buenas fotos ... La plaza de Yanahuara tiene su encanto de noche ....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es las fotos desde esa zona, son muy bonitas, todos los turistas toman fotos alli.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Lu! said:


> Gracias por las fotos pero para mi ese parque es un verdadera huachafada.


No voy a decir que es una huachafada, pero definitivamente se pudo hacer algo mejor....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La muñeca salio anunciando que han puesto nuevos mounstritos al parque jurasico, yo tb pienso que esta un poco huachafo, pero igual me da ganas de conocerlo .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Yo ni tenia el dato de q habia un parque con dinosaurios pero si me ubico en donde esta, no los pudieron hacer un poco mas grandes?? esos trex de 2 10 d altura plop! 

Chvrs las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Yo ni tenia el dato de q habia un parque con dinosaurios pero si me ubico en donde esta, no los pudieron hacer un poco mas grandes?? esos trex de 2 10 d altura plop!
> 
> Chvrs las fotos


Esta muy cerca de la Villa Medica, paso siempre por alli, ya que la Villa Medica es como mi segundo hogar  todos los dias voy


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno siguiendo con nuestro tour por la zona de Yanahuara, ahora aqui algunas fotos de esta hermosa zona  algunas fotos no son mias, otras si 



















Aqui las fotos de las MANSIONES 




















Aqui de las zonas tradicionales


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui seguimos con nuestro tour por Yanahuara  y las zonas residenciales 









































































* algunas fotos no son mias otras si


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué bonitas las últimas fotos, sobre todo las de las casonas de Yanahuara, muy preciosas.

Gracias a los que postearon las fotos, linda Arequipa...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Qué bonitas las últimas fotos, sobre todo las de las casonas de Yanahuara, muy preciosas.
> 
> Gracias a los que postearon las fotos, linda Arequipa...


Gracias Canelita!  espero que sigas visitando este tema, ya estoy en las costas de Arequipa y traeré fotos exclusivas hasta del aeropuerto de Mollendo y Mejia


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

estas en Mollejas???


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Jjajajja,,, chocawinds.. me haces reir, ya no sigas con la broma del aeropuerto de mollendo.. eso solo una pista de aterizaje de avionetas abandonada,,, pero si sacale fotos a todo lo que puedas,,, el estadio de mollendo esta muy chevere


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya llegue de Mollendo!! no pude ir a Mejia pero este fin de nuevo iré asi que más fotos traeré por lo pronto tengo un adelanto


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Jjajajja,,, chocawinds.. me haces reir, ya no sigas con la broma del aeropuerto de mollendo.. eso solo una pista de aterizaje de avionetas abandonada,,, pero si sacale fotos a todo lo que puedas,,, el estadio de mollendo esta muy chevere


Bueno no es broma, y no es un aeropuerto es un aerodromo  la región Arequipa tiene lindas cosas y aerodromos en las ciudades más importantes de la region


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y nuestro paseo sigue por la Blanca ciudad, aqui les muestro algunas de las fotos que tome  la casa verde es bonita pero el color es una desgracia  :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## mopy (Feb 25, 2008)

hola chicos, quisiera saber si hay alguna novedad sobre el antiguo cuartel de salaverry? escuché que seria un proyecto de viviendas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola eres de Arequipa? 

Aqui más fotos 



















Uno de los supermercados de Arequipa




























Y nuestro paseo sigue

(seguramente lluvia de criticas)


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Bonitas casas .... a donde nos llevara el paseo ahora?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Es la primera foto de Franco en el foro, no me gusta mucho su local, muy saturado.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es, es un terreno algo saturado pero es porque es un supermercado  además siempre esta lleno  ojala que hagan más supermercados grandes o hipermercados


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La casa verde se parece mucho a las de Miraflores en Lima, el color la mato :bash: quiza un blanco le quedaria bien. El supermercado si se ve bien saturado, un tanto estridente, que diferencia con la zapateria del costado que se ve muchisimo mejor.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> La casa verde se parece mucho a las de Miraflores en Lima, el color la mato :bash: quiza un blanco le quedaria bien. El supermercado si se ve bien saturado, un tanto estridente, que diferencia con la zapateria del costado que se ve muchisimo mejor.


En todo lo que dices tienes mucha razon


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> La casa verde se parece mucho a las de Miraflores en Lima, el color la mato :bash: quiza un blanco le quedaria bien. El supermercado si se ve bien saturado, un tanto estridente, que diferencia con la zapateria del costado que se ve muchisimo mejor.


Se debe a que la zapateria recien la han construido hace 2 o 3 años antes era espacio para el parking y al tienda la recuerdo desde q tengo conciencia jeje


Muy buenas las fotos!!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

No es la primera fotografia de Franco ... ya habian publicado otra .creo en el tema se vende Franco ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es ya habia visto otras fotos del Clan Franco.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui otras fotos más  

Ahora veremos sólo de pasada algunas zonas de los distritos de Arequipa estuvimos por Yanahuara y ahora nos vamos cerca a la Universidad Catolica de santa Maria y después iremos por la Universidad Catolica San Pablo  

Veremos calles, avenidas, casas, zonas residenciales, restaurantes campestres enormes muy grandes como la Cecilica o la Kekita o la Tradición Arequipeña, además parques y muchas otras sopresas más 

espero que les guste 



























































































Como pueden apreciar en las fotos, los costados de los edificios son todos pintados y a veces tienen ventanas por los lados tambien


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

*Todos?* en la foto del óvalo y las dos últimas se puede ver que no es así. En fin, Arequipa igual se ve muy bien


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahora si seguimos con el tour en orden


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui solo estan algunos edificios y parques enormes que hay en esta zona  ya vienen más sorpresas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui más fotos de las zonas pudientes de Arequipa, claro que esta es una sola zona VALLECITO  ya viene el tour distrito por distrito! 



















Solo un adelanto


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Me gusto esta toma .... en Vallecito hay muy bonitas casas y me gusta por que existen bastantes arboles en la zona.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

las casa en vallecito son muy chvr creo q hay van a construit una residencial


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

que bonita ciudad!! me dicen que tambien hay algo parecido al parque jurasico en arequipa, si es verdad me gustaria ver ese parque en fotos. seria chevere visitarlo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Vallecito!  Yo me hospede ahi cuando estuve en Arequipa en julio, bonita zona muchas casas bonitas aunque facil a algunas falta cuidarlas mas... lo mejor de todo es que esta cerquisima al centro, llegaba a la plaza caminando una cuantas cuadras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos.

Chocavento no pases fotos ya posteadas a una nueva pàgina, eso recarga demasiado.

Por favor evitemos los comentarios off para que el thread no se dañe.

Gracias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelentes las fotos.
> 
> Chocavento no pases fotos ya posteadas a una nueva pàgina, eso recarga demasiado.
> 
> ...


De acuerdo Vane


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

cibert said:


> que bonita ciudad!! me dicen que tambien hay algo parecido al parque jurasico en arequipa, si es verdad me gustaria ver ese parque en fotos. seria chevere visitarlo.


Depende hay dos o tres parques Jurasikos en Arequipa de que parque estarás hablando


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Supongo se refiere a Kerullpa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno seguimos con nuestro recorrido por esta zona hermosa y residencial de Arequipa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente las construcciones son señoriales y muy hermosas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui otras fotos de este lugar donde encontramos tambien el edificio de la Universidad San Pablo










El unico balcon tallado en madera que encontramos en AREQUIPA, de verdad que ver la belleza del balcon tallado en madera y de nuestro hermoso sillar le dan una belleza unica, dos hermosuras que se conjugan bajo el implacable sol de Arequipa.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

te falto la casa embruja a lado del balcon jeje chvr las fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

A ese hotel fui! el Casagrande. Es bonito por dentro tb 










Como siempre, excelentes fotos de la blanca ciudad!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Entonces si estuviste en esa zona, sabes como es de tranquila, donde practicamente no sientes carros, en sus calles tranquilas otra joya como la joya que hay en Selva Alegre, ambas zonas de lujo situadas en el centro de la ciudad con mansiones y casas muy hermosas que encierran varios estilos de arquitectura de todos lados


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Vallecito!  Yo me hospede ahi cuando estuve en Arequipa en julio, bonita zona muchas casas bonitas aunque facil a algunas falta cuidarlas mas... lo mejor de todo es que esta cerquisima al centro, llegaba a la plaza caminando una cuantas cuadras.


Asi es, pertenece al centro de la ciudad, es parte del distrito del Cercado y bien seguiremos con nuestro tuor por esta hermosa zona, que no solo es monumental, sino tambien residencial  y claro el tour aún sigue no termina aun


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> A ese hotel fui! el Casagrande. Es bonito por dentro tb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tienes razon, pero hablando de la casa me he podido dar cuenta de algo, la ciudad de Arequipa guarda muchos secretos, es decir hay muchas casas de estilo diferente, es decir casas como las que estan en la avenida ejercito que parecen francesas, palacion con influencias neo-goticas, neoclassicos, casas que parecen europeas y casas que parecen americanas, y claro casas con influencias propias de la region 

Arequipa tiene secretitos bien guardados ya haré una recopilación tambien de estas casas  ojala que Suguitar me ayude para seleccionarlas y asi hacer una relacion detallada incluso de sus influencias


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Rafo, no es un tipico arequipeño, los turistas que van a esas "picanterias" se quedan felices, el debe ir a un restaurante de 7 tenedores  que nice es rafo, plop  jijjijij





Alter Ego Peru said:


> Jeje imagino que estas yendo muy seguido al Manta, El Gaucho, Paquita Siu, La Italiana, Tawa entre otros. :lol:


Nada que ver muchachos :lol:, en lo particular no me gusta mucho porque va mucha gente, incluso cuando llegas tienes que esperar que se desocupe una mesa, la ventilacion no es muy buena (y si te vas al segundo piso ya fuistehno, ademas la oferta no es muy variada.

Prefiero mil veces las picanterias sin mucho ajetreo con su mesas al aire libre y una carta variada, sin que ello implique que sean caras. La gran reserva es una buena opcion.

Ademas yo soy mas humilde que el papa


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

esto llevaria a cabo la creacion de un tread "Ultimas Picanterias Arequipeñas", como La Cau Cau, La Cantarilla, La Nueva Palomino(aunque no tanto) y indudablemente La Lucila.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uy.... la Palomino es buenasa!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Mejor hagan un thread de restaurantes arequipeños en general y los pueden separar por tipos de restaurant (5 tenedores, picanterias, rapidos, etc.).


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

roberto_vp said:


> Mejor hagan un thread de restaurantes arequipeños en general y los pueden separar por tipos de restaurant (5 tenedores, picanterias, rapidos, etc.).


Una trenza sobre restaurantes Arequipeños no estaría mal, pero enfocado a su arquitectura para que vaya en incascraper, si va direccionado a lo social y a los platos irà en el Jiròn.

Este thread es muy lindo, no lo dejen morir, seguro seguiràn caminando por las bellas calles de Arequipa!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

también dicen que van a iluminar el Puente Real o Bolognesi y el Puente Grau... :banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> también dicen que van a iluminar el Puente Real o Bolognesi y el Puente Grau... :banana:


Muy buenas noticias!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jajaj... te saltaste hasta Arancota... :lol::lol:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué bonito se ve Arequipa!!!


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Disculpa chocaviento por cortar el paseo tan bruscamente pero encontre estas 2 fotos entre mis archivos secretos unas fotos del volcan extinto el "Pichu pichu"

Ai vemos al fondo los poblados cerros de mariano melgar, a la izquierda el cristo blanco del pueblo joven jerusalen en el mismo distrito; y mas al fondo los cerros tambien poblados del distrito de Paucartapa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantaron las fotos!  que lindos se ven nuestros tres nevados cuando estan con nieve y el cielo es eternamente azul en la ciudad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

oe si!!!esta chevre el Pichu Pichu!!!!!! de los 3 es el que menos nieve siempre tiene.... pero en esas fotos se ve bastante!!! se acuerdan de que hubo veces que la nieve llegaba hasta sus mismo inicios de los volcanes!!!!!! un poquito más y caia nieve en Cerro colorado o Alto selva alegre...:lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


> Hermoso Puente ... en el Pueblo lei que lo iluminaran. Y no solo fue uno de los mas largos de America ... en su epoca llego a ser *el mas largo del Mundo*.



El mas largo del mundo :nuts:, no creo debe haber sido el mas grande en alguna rama de los puentes.

Seria muy bueno que iluminen los puentes Grau y Bolognesi, ven que los de la muni entran al foro para leer nuestras sugerencias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> El mas largo del mundo :nuts:, no creo debe haber sido el mas grande en alguna rama de los puentes.
> 
> Seria muy bueno que iluminen los puentes Grau y Bolognesi, ven que los de la muni entran al foro para leer nuestras sugerencias


Lo mismo opino, ojala que tomen en cuenta los proyectos que presente para los nuevos bypass  YUPI!!! jijijiji :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> Disculpa chocaviento por cortar el paseo tan bruscamente pero encontre estas 2 fotos entre mis archivos secretos unas fotos del volcan extinto el "Pichu pichu"
> 
> Ai vemos al fondo los poblados cerros de mariano melgar, a la izquierda el cristo blanco del pueblo joven jerusalen en el mismo distrito; y mas al fondo los cerros tambien poblados del distrito de Paucartapa.



Buenas Fotos, ademas de mostrar otro lado de la ciudad. :banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> El mas largo del mundo :nuts:, no creo debe haber sido el mas grande en alguna rama de los puentes.
> 
> Seria muy bueno que iluminen los puentes Grau y Bolognesi, ven que los de la muni entran al foro para leer nuestras sugerencias


sip...era el mas largo, pero solo duro su reinado 4 años, a lo mucho...ahora debe estar por el puesto 1000 :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

plop!!! para ese tiempo lo veo dificil q haya sido el mas grande del mundo facil si de sudamerica


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> plop!!! para ese tiempo lo veo dificil q haya sido el mas grande del mundo facil si de sudamerica


Si lo fue amigo ... aunque te paresca increible o dificil de creer ... El Puente de Fierro diseñado por Gustavo Eiffel en 1882. Tiene 488 metros de largo y fue el más largo del mundo hasta 1889.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

ricas¡¡¡ fotos

si es verdad lo del puente

¡Aunque usted no lo crea! :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Si lo fue amigo ... aunque te paresca increible o dificil de creer ... El Puente de Fierro diseñado por Gustavo Eiffel en 1882. *Tiene 488 metros de largo y fue el más largo del mundo hasta 1889*.


q buen dato ... y que bien que alguna vez el puete de fierro haya tenido el nombre de mas largo del mundo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y para terminar solo con unas pocas fotos  aqui les pongo las ultimas de esta secuencia 














































Espero que les agraden las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sabian que estan haciendo unos hoyos en la fachada de la catedral, hoy me acerque al señor que los estaba haciendo y me dijo que seria para la nueva iluminacion de la catedral, sera cierto? ojala asi la catedral lucirá en todo su esplendor su hermosura, ya sabemos que la iluminacion hace maravillas :lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Si ... la iluminacion hace lucir mas la belleza de la catedral ... aunque yo prefiero que estuviera iluminada con luz blanca. ...

Buena recopilacion de fotos de AQP


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

En mi ausencia sucedieron muchas cosas jejej. Muy bien chocaviento no esperaba menos de ti, en un rato subo algunas fotos.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

^^

Mejor súbelas en el otro theard que tiene el mismo nombre que este, por que este theard, creo que ya fue....


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

*Puente*

Excelentes las fotos de chocaviento, muy buenas esas panoramica.

Tome esta hace un tiempo no esta muy bien pegada y falto poner una foto mas a la izquierda:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Me gusto la panoramica ...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy bonita Arequipa. 

Definitivamente Incascrapers me ha ayudado a conocer más de su ciudad y quitarme la idea que tenía de ella. 

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Osea ute nunca ha pisado Arequipa.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pues cómo no nos van a agradar, si están mostrando cada vez más zonas de una Arequipa cada vez más moderna.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> Osea ute nunca ha pisado Arequipa.


Nop! Aún no he tenido la oportunidad ni el privilegio (=


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Muy bonita Arequipa.
> 
> Definitivamente Incascrapers me ha ayudado a conocer más de su ciudad y quitarme la idea que tenía de ella.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!!


¿Que esperabas ver? vacas caminando por las calles o puras casitas de sillar :lol:. 
Digo no, hay gente que piensa que el Peru acaba por el sur en cañete y por el norte en Huacho.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bue.. en Julio voy para allá. Me acabo de decidir en 1 segundo :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Bue.. en Julio voy para allá. Me acabo de decidir en 1 segundo :cheers:


Me too...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Creo que seria mejor cerrar este tema, ya que hay otro abierto y donde hay nuevas y mejores fotos  :banana::banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, a revisarlo entonces.
Saludos, Luz (así te llamas, ¿verdad?)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> ¿Que esperabas ver? vacas caminando por las calles o puras casitas de sillar :lol:.
> Digo no, hay gente que piensa que el Peru acaba por el sur en cañete y por el norte en Huacho.


JAJAJAJAJAJA xD No tanto pues monse! Aunque en Europa algunos piensan que los peruanos vivimos con nuestra llama al lado en vez de perro xD :lol: :lol:

Me refería a que las demás ciudades del Perú anduvieron tan rezagadas por tanto tiempo que en comparación con Lima todas parecian pueblos. En fin, me alegro que la ciudad vaya bien, me gusta lo que están haciendo en su centro por recuperar las calles y también las obras en los tambos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Epa!!! estoy viendo doble¿????? 

Hay dos threads con el mismo nombre?????? Por favor que alguien me diga que pasò acà!!!

Hay uno que hice sticky y el otro està normal mas abajo... Tengo que hacerlo uno solo, asì que no se que vamos a hacer????

Por favor sugerencias hasta mañana en la mañana que esto no puede quedar asì!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

^^
Este de acá creo que ya fue, ya que la mayoría de las fotos en paginas anteriores no se ven, en cambio el otro a comenzando otra ves el recorrido y va mejor, creo que mejor se cierre este y se sigue con el otro que tiene unos días y va bien....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

opino lo mismo!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si que se cierre! y se coloque el otro en este lugar!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si, pero que en el otro tema haya más fotos de zonas modernas!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> si, pero que en el otro tema haya más fotos de zonas modernas!!!!


Y asi será! prometido!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Mejor dicho que no sean tantas fotos del mismo lugar


----------

